# No day the same!



## Nathan Barnes (Aug 12, 2017)

i have only recently started to take care of my 42 year old body, giving up smoking only 2 and a half years ago due to shortness of breath walking to the loo.
I now run 5.5k 3 times a week at the gym. 
I have come to the conclusion no matter what I do, whether it be the same or different, my results after a gym session are different every time. 
I now disconnect my insulin pump for my full 90 minutes at the gym and do whatever correcting is needed after! 
Got a few weeks lay off now due to varicose veinfoam injections Tuesday 8th and am missing the exercise already.
Love love
Nathan


----------



## Ljc (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi Nathan Welcome.


----------



## Nathan Barnes (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow! Lot of meds! I have just been given the all clear of asthma after being on inhalers/steroids due to smoking damage. Only thing I'm on at present is novorapid and pain killers for my leg :/


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Aug 12, 2017)

Welcome to the nightmare, Some people are so lucky that diabetes dosn't affect their way of life. No one not even your gp! Can tell you, advise you how to be perfect in your diabetes management. When you're pancreas no longer works properly. Trial and error I'm afraid... read think like a pancreas for some insight.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Nathan.


----------



## Nathan Barnes (Aug 12, 2017)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Welcome to the nightmare, Some people are so lucky that diabetes dosn't affect their way of life. No one not even your gp! Can tell you, advise you how to be perfect in your diabetes management. When you're pancreas no longer works properly. Trial and error I'm afraid... read think like a pancreas for some insight.


I'm quite in tune with my Diabetes after 39 years! I feel the worst part of my Diabetes are my mood swings and irrational anxieties and anger. Must be to to do with control and spending lots of time in and around hospitals! The Diabetic psychiatrist will help out in September I'm sure


----------



## Ditto (Aug 12, 2017)

There's a Diabetic Psychiatrist?


----------



## Nathan Barnes (Aug 12, 2017)

Ditto said:


> There's a Diabetic Psychiatrist?


We have one at GWH


----------



## Ljc (Aug 12, 2017)

Nathan Barnes said:


> Wow! Lot of meds! I have just been given the all clear of asthma after being on inhalers/steroids due to smoking damage. Only thing I'm on at present is novorapid and pain killers for my leg :/


It's good to hear you've had the all clear for Asthma. 
I'm making up for lost time lol till my 40s i only had the occasional Aspirin or paracetamol.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 13, 2017)

Good for you Nathan.  That's diabetes for you.  In exercise the standard answer is look for patterns, my answer is what if there aren't any patterns?  I just try and do my best and usually get away with it.   Hope the legs heal soon and you can get back to the gym.


----------

